# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hải Phòng - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Hai Phong

## hangnt

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hải Phòng* cho người thân, bạn bè.  *Didau.org* xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Hải Phòng*.

Đi du lịch ở một địa điểm nào đó, mua một món quà lưu niệm về để cất giữ hoặc tặng cho người thân trở thành một thói quen của rất nhiều du khách. Quà lưu niệm – với ý nghĩa ấy, không chỉ đơn thuần là vật phẩm bình thường, mà còn mang hình ảnh, đặc sắc riêng có của nơi bạn ghé qua. Đến với thành phố biển xinh đẹp, bạn cũng đừng quên mua cho mình, hay bạn bè những món quà nhỏ xinh giàu ý nghĩa…

Hải Phòng có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, chính vì thế, mà mỗi địa điểm lại có những đồ lưu niệm, quà tặng khác nhau, rất độc đáo, đặc sắc, là tinh hoa của thiên nhiên, được mài dũa dưới bàn tay khéo léo của người thợ lành nghề. Mời bạn đến Cát Bà mua ngọc trai với đủ kích cỡ, màu sắc! Ngọc trai ở đây được kết thành vòng tay, vòng cổ, khuyên tai hay trở thành đồ tranh trí cho căn phòng nhỏ của bạn. Đồ Sơn có ốc mỹ nghệ, những con ốc to được khắc chạm cầu kì, với hình ảnh về biển, cây dừa, hay những con thuyền ra khơi…là hình ảnh đặc trưng của vùng biển Đồ Sơn. Hải Phòng có hàng thêu, thảm len, con rối gỗ, bộ đồ gốm da chu hoặc tranh lá, tranh gạo…rất tinh xảo, đều được chế tác từ các làng nghề truyền thống như làng Nhân Mục, xã Nhân Hòa, huyện Vĩnh Bảo; làng gốm Dưỡng Đông, xã Minh Tân, huyện Thủy Nguyên; làng đúc Mỹ Đồng, huyện Thủy Nguyên…

*Chợ Hàng, "đặc sản" của thành phố Hải Phòng*

Ở thành phố Hoa Phượng Đỏ, có một khu chợ rất nổi tiếng đó là chợ Hàng.


Chợ Hàng là chợ phiên duy nhất hiện nay tại Thành phố Hải Phòng vẫn mang dáng dấp phiên chợ quê trong lòng thành phố. Đây không chỉ là nơi buôn bán mà còn là địa điểm sinh hoạt văn hóa cộng đồng. Nhiều người đến đây đơn giản chỉ là đi chơi chợ, ngắm cây, con giống ở chợ. Với người xa quê, chợ Hàng luôn gợi lại ký ức về chợ quê truyền thống từng gắn bó với tuổi thơ. Còn với du khách nước ngoài, khi tới thăm chợ sẽ có những trải nghiệm thú vị về văn hóa Việt.

Chợ Hàng có từ những năm Pháp thuộc, trải qua hàng trăm năm với nhiều biến cố lịch sử, tới nay nó vẫn giữ nguyên cho mình những hoạt động của một phiên chợ cổ hiếm hoi trong lòng một thành phố hiện đại. Trước đây, chợ Hàng thường họp vào các ngày 5, 10, 15 âm lịch hàng tháng. Ngày nay chợ họp từ sáng sớm tới giữa trưa vào các ngày Chủ Nhật hàng tuần và những ngày giáp Tết. Nằm tại phương Dư Hàng Kênh, quận Lê Chân, chợ bày bán những mặt hàng cây cảnh, vật nuôi truyền thống, trở thành chợ đồ cũ khá sầm uất với đủ các mặt hàng, đem lại nhiều sự lựa chọn cho người dân và khách du lịch.


Chợ Hàng không được xây dựng bề thế, khang trang mà thực ra chỉ là được họp trên một khu đất trống ven đường, vậy mà cứ đều đặn, cứ đến ngày có phiên chợ là lại tấp nập kẻ bán, người mua. Người dân Hải Phòng coi việc đi chợ Hàng như một thú vui dịp cuối tuần, còn khách du lịch khi đến với thành phố Hoa phượng đỏ này lại thích được đi dạo, ngắm cảnh, ngắm một phiên chợ dân gian vẫn còn tồn tại trong nhịp sống hiện đại. Phiên chợ nào cũng đông đúc nhưng không hề có cảnh xô xát hay cãi vã, vì hầu như ai cũng có tâm lý đi chợ như đi hội.


Ở chợ Hàng, chẳng bán thức ăn rau quả hàng ngày, cũng chẳng phải những thứ hàng hóa xa xỉ mà chỉ là các loại giống cây trồng, con vật, các loại nông cụ phục vụ cho trồng trọt, chăn nuôi, rồi đồ cũ…. Đến đây, bạn có thể tìm thấy các loại hạt giống, cây rau đủ loại…Cây cảnh thì có rất nhiều chủng loại, rẻ tiền có mà đắt tiền cũng có.

Chợ Hàng vừa là nơi buôn bán của các tiểu thương chuyên nghiệp, lại vừa là nơi để những người chơi vật nuôi có thể mang con vật của mình đến bán hoặc trao đổi. Chỉ đơn giản thế thôi nhưng đậm chất quê và rất khác biệt so với những khu chợ khác, tất cả tạo nên một phiên chợ “có một không hai” của Hải Phòng.

Với nét quê kiểng, dân dã như vốn có tự ngàn đời, chợ Hàng giống như một “ đặc sản”  của thành phố, không thể bỏ qua đối với người dân đất Cảng và khách du lịch – mỗi khi đến nơi đây.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hải Phòng click vào *du lịch Hải Phòng* - *du lich Hai Phong*

----------


## hangnt

*Không chỉ nổi tiếng với những món ăn hải sản, đến với Đồ Sơn Hải phòng bạn còn được thưởng thức một món giò rất lạ và ngon, được gọi là giò nghé.*

Những món giò, chả , nem dường như chỉ được ăn nhiều vào các dịp lễ tết như một món ăn truyền thông. Nhưng khi du lịch đến Đồ Sơn Hải Phòng bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món giò nghé chấm tương ớt nhấm nháp chút bia rất thú vị, ăn mãi mà không thấy ngấy.


Giò nghé Đồ Sơn không giống những loại giò khác, khi cát lát ra sẽ thấy từng thớ thịt xen lẫn với gia vị  gia vị hạt tiêu, mỡ  và đặc biệt là lớp nước từ thịt đã đông lại xen cùng và bao quanh cả cây giò tạo nên hình ảnh rất đẹp mắt. Giò được bó chắc chẳn, chỉ cần để từ xa là có thể ngửi thấy mùi thơm thoảng thoảng của giò.Thịt giò hồng hồng ở giữa cùng với hạt tiêu mang lại cảm giác ngọt ngọt, cay cay đặc trưng. Giò nghé được thái mỏng thành những miếng nhỏ vừa ăn, dùng để chấm tương ớt cùng bạn nhâm nhi những ngày đông hoặc kẹp cùng bánh mì và sốt mayonaise để thành bữa ăn sáng sang trọng mà no bụng.

Đây là một trong những món ăn ngon không chỉ được người dân nơi đây ưa thích mà các du khách khi đến nơi đây cũng rất nghiền. Bữa sáng mà có bành mì kẹp giò nghé thì thật là tuyệt vời. Giò có vị giòn mà không giai, cùng với đó là vị ngọt đậm đà từ thịt và nước đông thêm vào một chút cay cay từ hạt tiêu càng làm hương vị thêm đậm đà. Chính cái hương vị đặc biệt này mà người ta thường ăn giò nghé vào dịp tết, cho không khí bữa ăn gia đình thêm hương vị mới mà vẫn rất mang không khí tết.

Tại các tỉnh miền khác, bạn chỉ có thể thấy người ta bán món giò nghé đặc sản Đồ Sơn Hải Phòng này vào các dịp lế tết. Một cây giòtầm 1kg bán lẻ những ngày này có giá dao động trên dưới 250.000 đồng. 

_Du lịch đến Đồ Sơn Hải Phòng mua được món ăn đặc sản giò nghé này về làm quà cho bạn bè người thân thì sẽ rất là thú vị đấy._

----------


## hangnt

_Mỗi lần đến tham quan, du lịch hay công tác ở một địa danh nào đó, khi trở về mỗi người thường chọn cho mình và người thân những món quà là đặc sản địa phương. Hải Phòng có nhiều hơn những thú có thể dành cho du khách._

Khu vực nội thành, dọc theo phố Trần Phú quý khách sẽ thấy rất nhiều cửa hàng lưu niệm với những sản phẩm mỹ nghệ truyền thống như đồ trang trí bằng bạc, gốm sứ và đồ trang sức.

Ở dọc phố Hoàng Văn Thụ có những cửa hàng bán vải vóc và quần áo may sẵn đủ chủng loại. Phố Nguyễn Đức Cảnh là thiên đường của các loại dày dép. Quý khách có thể thoải mái lựa chọn cho mình một món đồ ưng ý với giá cả phải chăng.

Chợ Ga là một trong những chợ Hải Sản lớn nhất của cả nước. Đây là nơi hội tụ của tất cả những loài thủy, hải sản tươi sống ngon nổi tiếng trong vùng.

Chợ Đổ là Trung tâm phân phối các loại vải vóc, bánh kẹo cho địa bàn các tỉnh đồng bằng Bắc Bộ. Bên cạnh chợ Đổ là Chợ Sắt một thời nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng sắt thép, máy móc điện tử.

Thời trang ngoại nhập có thể tìm thấy đâu đó trên khắp các đường phố Hải Phòng.

----------

